
Yosemite agrees to change the names of its locations to appease trademark troll - socalnate1
http://boingboing.net/2016/01/15/yosemite-agrees-to-change-the.html
======
yuvalkarmi
This is absolutely ridiculous. National parks are supposed to belong to all
us, and the names are something I personally feel a strong emotional
connection to. This company's behavior makes me sick.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_This company 's behavior makes me sick._

They're just trying to make a buck. What makes me sick is that it looks like
they will get away with doing it.

